# Storage solution for my movies for easy accessibility



## Gud_Folk (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey folks,

I have 2 TB of movies, TV shows and few personal snaps. 
Movies and TV shows are all downloaded from internet and i dont like to delete them.
I have them stored in 4 internal  HDDs.

I need to have a way to


Store all these media content properly and back it properly.
Easily access these content through Wifi using Smartphones and Laptops and if possible through my TV also.
I have few movies in DVDs also, need to store them.
Movies are scattered into 4 HDDs, can they be made as 1 Unit so i can access them(some kind of RAID system please suggest).
HDDs dont last long, how do i made sure they last really long?.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 6, 2015)

If money is not a problem how about a cloud backup solution from WD.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 6, 2015)

Best option would be to buy/setup a 4 TB NAS with probably WD Red/Black drives.


----------



## Gud_Folk (Apr 8, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Best option would be to buy/setup a 4 TB NAS with probably WD Red/Black drives.



How much does it cost?
Can i make all the 4 HDDs of mine into one unit?


----------



## DK_WD (Apr 8, 2015)

Gud_Folk said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I have 2 TB of movies, TV shows and few personal snaps.
> Movies and TV shows are all downloaded from internet and i dont like to delete them.
> ...





Hi   [MENTION=95504]Gud_Folk[/MENTION],

I agree with   [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION]. I believe WD My Cloud Mirror will fulfill your requirements. The reason to suggest the WD My Cloud mirror because it’s advanced features in RAID and Wireless connectivity. The WD My Cloud Mirror models are available from 4TB to 12TB. To check the specification of WD My Cloud Mirror, you may refer to the link below

Support Answers 

Hope it helps.


----------



## Gud_Folk (Apr 8, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi   @Gud_Folk,
> 
> I agree with   @$hadow. I believe WD My Cloud Mirror will fulfill your requirements. The reason to suggest the WD My Cloud mirror because it’s advanced features in RAID and Wireless connectivity. The WD My Cloud Mirror models are available from 4TB to 12TB. To check the specification of WD My Cloud Mirror, you may refer to the link below
> 
> ...



i googled WD my cloud mirror, EBay lists 4TB version as Rs 22,857, its very costly. 
Is there cheaper alternative for this?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 8, 2015)

How to Set Up a NAS (Network-Attached Storage) Drive

How to Build Your Own Network-Attached Storage System | PCWorld


----------



## DK_WD (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=95504]Gud_Folk[/MENTION],

My suggestion is, if you have any old desktop computer, it can be used as a media server with HDDs in enclosures for additional storage. You just have to connect with the USB ports, then share the drives on the network. For android and other gadgets to access the data, you will need to search and install some apps to connect it to the shared drives. The downside is that the desktop will have to be on 24/7 for the sharing to keep working.

Hope this information helps.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 9, 2015)

There are always cheaper sources but you have to mention the budget.


----------



## Gud_Folk (Apr 10, 2015)

$hadow said:


> There are always cheaper sources but you have to mention the budget.



Please give me suggestions under 5k and within 10k. 
The cloud solutions suggested are all on higher budgets. 

I dont mind even configuring it manually.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 11, 2015)

Gud_Folk said:


> Please give me suggestions under 5k and within 10k.
> The cloud solutions suggested are all on higher budgets.
> 
> I dont mind even configuring it manually.



For that price you can check out WD hdd which can fall in your budget at different capacities.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 11, 2015)

Gud_Folk said:


> Please give me suggestions under 5k and within 10k.
> The cloud solutions suggested are all on higher budgets.
> 
> I dont mind even configuring it manually.



WD Caviar 4TB RED -13700.

WD Caviar 2TB Black -7300.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 11, 2015)

bssunil said:


> WD Caviar 4TB RED -13700.
> 
> *WD Caviar 2TB Black -7300.*



where dude link please....


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 12, 2015)

Try buying a used NAS or build one yourself. You can get a decent PC for 10k. Add wifi card and you're good to go.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 12, 2015)

bssunil said:


> WD Caviar 4TB RED -13700.
> 
> WD Caviar 2TB Black -7300.



link please


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 15, 2015)

$hadow said:


> link please



Local prices after bargaining


----------



## $hadow (Apr 15, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Local prices after bargaining



Oh I thought it was available online.


----------

